# What color do you think my new paint foal will be???



## bird3220 (Mar 20, 2012)

This is my new paint foal.... His dam is a chestnut overo paint and his sire is a palomino paint..... What color do you think he will turn? He has a darker spot by his mouth and the line down his back is fairly dark as well as parts of his tail, but around his eyes is a dark red.


----------



## WyndellaRose (Nov 7, 2011)

He looks like a red dun but with no mention of dun in either parent I don't know. He sure is adorable!


----------



## bird3220 (Mar 20, 2012)

Thank you.... His dad is a beautiful palomino paint and his grand sire was a bucksin overo paint. My mare has recently turned from a sorrel paint to a gorgeous chestnut paint. I am honestly just thankful he didn't come out a lethal white foal because my mare has had 2 lethal babies prior to him!!!


----------



## kassierae (Jan 1, 2010)

I would say he's a sorrel with countershading. And to also not breed to any stallion that is OLWS positive, because your mare definitely is positive for it.
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## bird3220 (Mar 20, 2012)

it was definitely an accident that she was bread by that stud horse.... 3 of the mares were all bred around the same time because he got out!!!! But no she won't be having anymore babies after him. 

I am interested to see what color he will turn out


----------



## NdAppy (Apr 8, 2009)

do you happen to have any pictures of the stud or his pedigree?


----------



## bird3220 (Mar 20, 2012)

This is my mare last year before she turned a dark chestnut color at 4 years old









And this is the stud horse


----------



## bird3220 (Mar 20, 2012)

I will have to find his papers to get his dam's name, but his sire was Lucky To Be Gold phf - Page: 2 of 16


----------



## Chiilaa (Aug 12, 2010)

There is no doubt in my mind that daddy is a palomino and dun, or a dunalino. That baby is a red dun. Also, that baby is lucky to be non-lethal, as dad looks frame to me.


----------



## bird3220 (Mar 20, 2012)

Yes he is very lucky not to be lethal because one of the other mares that got pregnant when he got out had a lethal baby 3 weeks ago. I prayed hard for my foal to have spots!!! Didn't get spots but God gave me a healthy baby!!!! I can't wait o see what color he is


----------



## bird3220 (Mar 20, 2012)

The last pick is of the grand sire


----------



## Chiilaa (Aug 12, 2010)

You know what? You need to know some stuff. 

Don't breed that mare to that stallion again. They are both frame carriers, so the foal will always have a 25% chance to be lethal white. You should NEVER breed frame to frame. Once is an accident. Twice is stupid. A third time is just plain irresponsible.


----------



## bird3220 (Mar 20, 2012)

I'd you read the part that says the stud got out and bred 3 different mares. I didn't breed her on purpose it was accidental and I know all about lethal babies and would never breed her to him knowing that could happen. This post is a fun post about what color people think he could be not a lecture on breeding. Thank you!!!


----------



## Chiilaa (Aug 12, 2010)

You have already said that she has had two lethal foals previously. That clearly shows that you have no idea about how lethal foals are created, so I was sharing knowledge that anyone who decides to keep a frame carrying mare on the same property as a frame carrying stallion should know.


----------



## bird3220 (Mar 20, 2012)

I do know about lethal foals. I did not own her when she had the first two nor when she got pregnant this time. I did not breed her to the stud. So your assumptions about my education on lethal foals is not necessary. Again this post is a fun post regarding the color of the colt not a lesson on breeding. Thank you!!!


----------



## paintedpastures (Jun 21, 2011)

Do you have any more pics of the sire,almost looks like he has a dorsal ,but it may just be the lighting in pic:-?.If he does I would say he is probably more a Dunalino than palomino. That baby looks more red dun than sorrelThe dorsal seems too pronounced to be just countershading & looks like has some shoulder barring too.


----------



## bird3220 (Mar 20, 2012)

He is dirty in this picture. I will try to get a better pic of him
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## cmarie (Dec 19, 2011)

To me she looks like a red dun also, but I'm not really good at the genetics. I'm really glad this foal turned out healthy she is a cutie, good luck with her.


----------



## bird3220 (Mar 20, 2012)

cmarie said:


> To me she looks like a red dun also, but I'm not really good at the genetics. I'm really glad this foal turned out healthy she is a cutie, good luck with her.


 
I looked at him yesterday and he does hav shoulder barring as well as the dorsal. I will post some updated pics in a couple weeks and see what you think again then


----------



## paintedpastures (Jun 21, 2011)

bird3220 said:


> He is dirty in this picture. I will try to get a better pic of him
> _Posted via Mobile Device_


Try get a pic showing along his back & his legs


----------



## bird3220 (Mar 20, 2012)

Here he is at 1 week old


----------



## cmarie (Dec 19, 2011)

what a cutie.. congrats


----------

